# Average price for pygmy mice and zebra mice



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

anyone give me an idea how much per mouse pygmy and zebra mice tend to go for? iv seen them ranging from £5 to £20 each. more for a breeding trio. im looking into them on behalf of my mum and i dont want her paying a fortune, especially as shes after big single sex colonies if possible. many thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have Zebra Mice available at £7.50 each or £5.00 each in pairs or groups. 

And I have african Pygmy mice for £15.00 each or £10.00 each in pairs or goups... Hope this helps 

Lucy x


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

very helpfull thank you. just checked out your website, dont take this the wrong way but im very gratefull your not near me :lol2: my personal animal count is high enough without having that much temptation on my doorstep :lol2:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

:lol2: thanks, website needs updating at the mo - its just finding the time!!

Well the Zebra mice and pygmy mice have all been bred by me, but I put them in the shop aswel. Had 3 litters of pygmys in the last 4 weeks! Soooo cute:flrt:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

Lucy_ said:


> Had 3 litters of pygmys in the last 4 weeks! Soooo cute:flrt:


:gasp: the tiny-ness :flrt:


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

Ridiculously teeny, especially as pinkies and just when they are starting to open their eyes! :flrt:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

i have Zebra Mice £3 each or 2 for £5


----------



## giant snail (Oct 25, 2009)

normally in shops and some breeders
APD 20 - 25.00 each have seen them as low as 12.00
zebra 8 -10 each have seen them as low as 2.50


----------

